# URGENT Cherche développeur pour créer application simple Mac



## daphone (3 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je recherche un developpeur Mac doué qui puisse programmer une application assez basique dans sa conception, mais qui doit être stable et efficace.

*Il s'agit d'une application de chronomètre digital (compte à rebours) qui doit afficher sur l'écran secondaire du mac le chrono sur fond noir, réglé dans à partir de l'écran principal.
Tout simplement.*

Vous pouvez vous aider du logiciel "Timer", téléchargeable gratuitement sur le site Softonic. C'est la même chose, mais avec l'affichage du chrono en plein écran sur un moniteur secondaire.

Vous pouvez me joindre par MP si vous êtes intéressés[/U], laissez vos coordonnées et je vous rappellerai. C'est dans le cadre d'une utilisation sur un tournage TV (aucune vente ou diffusion du logiciel, utilisation strictement privée, droits cédés). Nous possédons déjà une vieille version exécutable PC de ce logiciel mais j'aimerais la mettre à jour et avoir une application MAC.


Pour des raisons évidentes de confidentialité, je ne peux publiquement expliquer l'utilisation qui sera faite de ce logiciel (tournage)


----------



## ntx (3 Octobre 2011)

Quelque chose comme cela.


----------



## daphone (3 Octobre 2011)

ntx a dit:


> Quelque chose comme cela.



Oui, c'est un compte à rebours.
L'application à programmer en sera une variante avec certaines fonctions, notamment la gestion du double écran. D'où la commande spécifique d'un programme.


----------



## daphone (4 Octobre 2011)

EDIT : Accepte aussi développement sur PC et autres solutions Adobe Air tant que le logiciel est exploitable dans les mêmes conditions


----------



## ntx (5 Octobre 2011)

Un premier jet, fortement inspiré du lien que je t'ai donné.

Il faut entrer la durée du compte à rebours et la taille de la fenêtre : met la taille de l'écran sur laquelle tu veux la positionner et déplace là sur cet écran.


----------



## daffyb (5 Octobre 2011)

C'est cool  sauf que le décompte n'est pas centré dans la hauteur. Un fond d'écran noir et ça passe 
On pourrait choisir la typo ?


----------



## ntx (6 Octobre 2011)

daffyb a dit:


> On pourrait choisir la typo ?


On peut ... et quelques autres choses aussi


----------



## daphone (7 Octobre 2011)

ntx a dit:


> On peut ... et quelques autres choses aussi


Ouah ! Je m'attendais pas à un tel résultat ! et aussi rapidement ! surtout pour une démo, il n'est pas loin de la version finale ! (j'ai eu réponse d'un devis pour une entreprise à 1700 touss touss)

- il manque le format HH:MM:SS fixe. (ainsi que dans les réglages de chrono, pour pas convertir 4h en secondes).
- pour la police et la couleur, bien vu, ma faute de ne pas avoir indiqué plus tôt, du coup tu me proposes tout ! (ça sera en fait rouge avec Digital-7 )
- un clignotement à la fin dans les 10 dernières secondes
- un mode fullscreen sur l'écran secondaire
- un affichage simple du chrono en cours sur la fenêtre de config , (car l'écran secondaire en plein écran ne sera pas dans la même pièce)


----------



## Céroce (7 Octobre 2011)

daphone a dit:


> (j'ai eu réponse d'un devis pour une entreprise à 1700&#8364; touss touss



Hein? Ah ben maintenant je comprends pourquoi les gens hésitent à demander des devis. Faut pas déconner, il y a une journée de travail !


----------



## daphone (7 Octobre 2011)

Oui je trouve que certains abusent un peu... Ils n'ont pas compris qu'à ce tarif là, ils allaient même pas le revoir ce client.. C'est une application qui va me servir un seul jour et pour rien d'autres. Je ne peux pas me faire d'argent avec, le revendre (trop spécifique), et me sera inutile le lendemain.
Bref...

PS : J'arrête la recherche de développeur, il y a suffisamment de gens généreux qui m'ont contacté et qui m'envoie des essais (dont ntx sur ce topic), je ne voudrai pas que de nouvelles personnes passent leur temps à créer ce programme, car je ne pourrai pas tous les prendre !

Et mettez bien dans le "à propos" de votre logiciel votre "nom prénom contact", cela me servira pour de futurs projets plus prometteurs que ce dépannage..


----------



## ntx (8 Octobre 2011)

Ca doit commencer à avoir une bonne tête


----------



## daffyb (8 Octobre 2011)

ntx a dit:


> Ca doit commencer à avoir une bonne tête



heu, chez moi (Snow Leopard) ça plante :
Lancement de l'appli, OK
je lance le décompte, rien ne s'affiche et ça fini par planter.
Pour faire avancer le shmilblick, voici une icône :






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h22 ----------

et les logs :

```
08/10/11 19:24:20	CompteRebours[53240]	lancerSuspendreCompte deb
08/10/11 19:24:20	CompteRebours[53240]	*** -[NSCFDictionary setObject:forKey:]: attempt to insert nil value (key: NSFont)
08/10/11 19:24:20	CompteRebours[53240]	*** -[NSCFDictionary setObject:forKey:]: attempt to insert nil value (key: NSFont)
08/10/11 19:24:21	CompteRebours[53240]	*** -[NSCFDictionary setObject:forKey:]: attempt to insert nil value (key: NSFont)
08/10/11 19:24:21	CompteRebours[53240]	*** -[NSCFDictionary setObject:forKey:]: attempt to insert nil value (key: NSFont)
08/10/11 19:24:22	CompteRebours[53240]	*** -[NSCFDictionary setObject:forKey:]: attempt to insert nil value (key: NSFont)
08/10/11 19:24:22	CompteRebours[53240]	*** -[NSCFDictionary setObject:forKey:]: attempt to insert nil value (key: NSFont)
08/10/11 19:24:23	CompteRebours[53240]	*** -[NSCFDictionary setObject:forKey:]: attempt to insert nil value (key: NSFont)
08/10/11 19:24:23	CompteRebours[53240]	*** -[NSCFDictionary setObject:forKey:]: attempt to insert nil value (key: NSFont)
08/10/11 19:24:24	CompteRebours[53240]	*** -[NSCFDictionary setObject:forKey:]: attempt to insert nil value (key: NSFont)
08/10/11 19:24:24	CompteRebours[53240]	*** -[NSCFDictionary setObject:forKey:]: attempt to insert nil value (key: NSFont)
08/10/11 19:24:25	CompteRebours[53240]	*** -[NSCFDictionary setObject:forKey:]: attempt to insert nil value (key: NSFont)
08/10/11 19:24:25	CompteRebours[53240]	lancerSuspendreCompte deb
08/10/11 19:24:29	com.apple.launchd.peruser.501[144]	([0x0-0xbf9bf9].com.yourcompany.CompteRebours[53240]) Job appears to have crashed: Trace/BPT trap
08/10/11 19:24:31	ReportCrash[53246]	Saved crash report for CompteRebours[53240] version 1.0 (1) to /Users/bertrand/Library/Logs/DiagnosticReports/CompteRebours_2011-10-08-192431_iDaffy2.crash
```


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h26 ----------



```
Process:         CompteRebours [53240]
Path:            /Users/bertrand/Downloads/CompteRebours.app/Contents/MacOS/CompteRebours
Identifier:      com.yourcompany.CompteRebours
Version:         1.0 (1)
Code Type:       X86 (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [144]

Date/Time:       2011-10-08 19:24:25.559 +0200
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.6.8 (10K549)
Report Version:  6

Exception Type:  EXC_BREAKPOINT (SIGTRAP)
Exception Codes: 0x0000000000000002, 0x0000000000000000
Crashed Thread:  0  Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread

Thread 0 Crashed:  Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread
0   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x950abf14 CFRelease + 196
1   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x95123301 __CFRunLoopTimerDeallocate + 33
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation      	0x950ac0b1 _CFRelease + 353
3   com.yourcompany.CompteRebours 	0x00003387 -[CompteReboursAppDelegate lancerSuspendreCompte:] + 70
4   com.apple.AppKit              	0x97b4da26 -[NSApplication sendAction:to:from:] + 112
5   com.apple.AppKit              	0x97c2d255 -[NSControl sendAction:to:] + 108
6   com.apple.AppKit              	0x97c28d02 -[NSCell _sendActionFrom:] + 169
7   com.apple.AppKit              	0x97c27ff9 -[NSCell trackMouse:inRect:ofView:untilMouseUp:] + 1808
8   com.apple.AppKit              	0x97c7d6ed -[NSButtonCell trackMouse:inRect:ofView:untilMouseUp:] + 524
9   com.apple.AppKit              	0x97c26a4f -[NSControl mouseDown:] + 812
10  com.apple.AppKit              	0x97c24a58 -[NSWindow sendEvent:] + 5549
11  com.apple.AppKit              	0x97b3d60b -[NSApplication sendEvent:] + 6431
12  com.apple.AppKit              	0x97ad1253 -[NSApplication run] + 917
13  com.apple.AppKit              	0x97ac9289 NSApplicationMain + 574
14  com.yourcompany.CompteRebours 	0x000026e5 start + 53

Thread 1:  Dispatch queue: com.apple.libdispatch-manager
0   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x9596f382 kevent + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x9596fa9c _dispatch_mgr_invoke + 215
2   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x9596ef59 _dispatch_queue_invoke + 163
3   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x9596ecfe _dispatch_worker_thread2 + 240
4   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x9596e781 _pthread_wqthread + 390
5   libSystem.B.dylib             	0x9596e5c6 start_wqthread + 30

Thread 0 crashed with X86 Thread State (32-bit):
  eax: 0x00000000  ebx: 0x950abe5d  ecx: 0x00000000  edx: 0xa06104c0
  edi: 0x00178fe0  esi: 0x00000000  ebp: 0xbffff2d8  esp: 0xbffff2c0
   ss: 0x0000001f  efl: 0x00000246  eip: 0x950abf14   cs: 0x00000017
   ds: 0x0000001f   es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x00000000   gs: 0x00000037
  cr2: 0xffe17d90

Binary Images:
    0x1000 -     0x5ff7 +com.yourcompany.CompteRebours 1.0 (1) <93924944-0336-C38B-9982-D2064B609A03> /Users/bertrand/Downloads/CompteRebours.app/Contents/MacOS/CompteRebours
   0x53000 -    0x53fff +com.ksuther.chax.loader ??? (2.2.1) <D767CBF1-668B-AC0D-4E47-64582F411674> /Library/InputManagers/Chax/Chax.bundle/Contents/MacOS/Chax
   0xeb000 -    0xeeff3  libFontRegistryUI.dylib ??? (???) <2F4E6F71-F4FE-4B2D-A872-94B2FCE0D31B> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Resources/libFontRegistryUI.dylib
  0x7fa000 -   0x7fbff7  ATSHI.dylib ??? (???) <F06AB560-C2AF-09F6-7328-773E43CA2713> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/ATSHI.dylib
0x8fe00000 - 0x8fe4162b  dyld 132.1 (???) <A4F6ADCC-6448-37B4-ED6C-ABB2CD06F448> /usr/lib/dyld
0x90003000 - 0x90131fe7  com.apple.CoreData 102.1 (251) <E6A457F0-A0A3-32CD-6C69-6286E7C0F063> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreData.framework/Versions/A/CoreData
0x90132000 - 0x9018fff7  com.apple.framework.IOKit 2.0 (???) <3DABAB9C-4949-F441-B077-0498F8E47A35> /System/Library/Frameworks/IOKit.framework/Versions/A/IOKit
0x901d9000 - 0x909c8557  com.apple.CoreGraphics 1.545.0 (???) <1D9DC7A5-228B-42CB-7018-66F42C3A9BB3> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/CoreGraphics
0x90a24000 - 0x90accffb  com.apple.QD 3.36 (???) <FA2785A4-BB69-DCB4-3BA3-7C89A82CAB41> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QD.framework/Versions/A/QD
0x91a20000 - 0x91adcfff  com.apple.ColorSync 4.6.6 (4.6.6) <7CD8B191-039A-02C3-EA5E-4194EC59995B> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ColorSync.framework/Versions/A/ColorSync
0x91add000 - 0x91b03ffb  com.apple.DictionaryServices 1.1.2 (1.1.2) <43E1D565-6E01-3681-F2E5-72AE4C3A097A> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/DictionaryServices.framework/Versions/A/DictionaryServices
0x91c0b000 - 0x91d17ff7  libGLProgrammability.dylib ??? (???) <04D7E5C3-B0C3-054B-DF49-3B333DCDEE22> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLProgrammability.dylib
0x91d18000 - 0x91daafe7  com.apple.print.framework.PrintCore 6.3 (312.7) <7410D1B2-655D-68DA-D4B9-2C65747B6817> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/PrintCore.framework/Versions/A/PrintCore
0x91dab000 - 0x91e76fef  com.apple.CoreServices.OSServices 359.2 (359.2) <7C16D9C8-6F41-5754-17F7-2659D9DD9579> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OSServices.framework/Versions/A/OSServices
0x91f9d000 - 0x91fceff7  libGLImage.dylib ??? (???) <0EE86397-A867-0BBA-E5B1-B800E43FC5CF> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLImage.dylib
0x92005000 - 0x9204bff7  libauto.dylib ??? (???) <29422A70-87CF-10E2-CE59-FEE1234CFAAE> /usr/lib/libauto.dylib
0x9204c000 - 0x9205aff7  com.apple.opengl 1.6.13 (1.6.13) <025A905D-C1A3-B24A-1585-37C328D77148> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/OpenGL
0x9205b000 - 0x92076ff7  libPng.dylib ??? (???) <25DF2360-BFD3-0165-51AC-0BDAF7899DEC> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libPng.dylib
0x92128000 - 0x92136fe7  libz.1.dylib 1.2.3 (compatibility 1.0.0) <3CE8AA79-F077-F1B0-A039-9103A4A02E92> /usr/lib/libz.1.dylib
0x92137000 - 0x92178ff7  libRIP.A.dylib 545.0.0 (compatibility 64.0.0) <80998F66-0AD7-AD12-B9AF-3E8D2CE6DE05> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRIP.A.dylib
0x9338f000 - 0x9338fff7  com.apple.vecLib 3.6 (vecLib 3.6) <7362077A-890F-3AEF-A8AB-22247B10E106> /System/Library/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
0x933d6000 - 0x933e2ff7  libkxld.dylib ??? (???) <9A441C48-2D18-E716-5F38-CBEAE6A0BB3E> /usr/lib/system/libkxld.dylib
0x93a5f000 - 0x93a92ff7  com.apple.AE 496.5 (496.5) <BF9673D5-2419-7120-26A3-83D264C75222> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/AE.framework/Versions/A/AE
0x93ad1000 - 0x93adcff7  libGL.dylib ??? (???) <3E34468F-E9A7-8EFB-FF66-5204BD5B4E21> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGL.dylib
0x93add000 - 0x93afefe7  com.apple.opencl 12.3.6 (12.3.6) <B4104B80-1CB3-191C-AFD3-697843C6BCFF> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenCL.framework/Versions/A/OpenCL
0x93b07000 - 0x93b1bfe7  libbsm.0.dylib ??? (???) <14CB053A-7C47-96DA-E415-0906BA1B78C9> /usr/lib/libbsm.0.dylib
0x93b1c000 - 0x93bc9fe7  libobjc.A.dylib 227.0.0 (compatibility 1.0.0) <9F8413A6-736D-37D9-8EB3-7986D4699957> /usr/lib/libobjc.A.dylib
0x93bca000 - 0x93bcaff7  com.apple.Accelerate.vecLib 3.6 (vecLib 3.6) <1DEC639C-173D-F808-DE0D-4070CC6F5BC7> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
0x93daa000 - 0x93de4ff7  libcups.2.dylib 2.8.0 (compatibility 2.0.0) <038731B1-CC44-3943-E3DE-4BAAA203EB72> /usr/lib/libcups.2.dylib
0x93de5000 - 0x93de9ff7  libGFXShared.dylib ??? (???) <801B2C2C-1692-475A-BAD6-99F85B6E7C25> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGFXShared.dylib
0x93df1000 - 0x93ea9feb  libFontParser.dylib ??? (???) <D57D3834-9395-FD58-092A-49B3708E8C89> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libFontParser.dylib
0x940a0000 - 0x940a1ff7  com.apple.TrustEvaluationAgent 1.1 (1) <FEB55E8C-38A4-CFE9-A737-945F39761B4C> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/TrustEvaluationAgent.framework/Versions/A/TrustEvaluationAgent
0x94341000 - 0x94442fe7  libxml2.2.dylib 10.3.0 (compatibility 10.0.0) <C75F921C-F027-6372-A0A1-EDB8A6234331> /usr/lib/libxml2.2.dylib
0x94443000 - 0x944b2ff7  libvMisc.dylib 268.0.1 (compatibility 1.0.0) <2FC2178F-FEF9-6E3F-3289-A6307B1A154C> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvMisc.dylib
0x94586000 - 0x945c1feb  libFontRegistry.dylib ??? (???) <AD45365E-A3EA-62B8-A288-1E13DBA22B1B> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libFontRegistry.dylib
0x945c2000 - 0x9463cfff  com.apple.audio.CoreAudio 3.2.6 (3.2.6) <156A532C-0B60-55B0-EE27-D02B82AA6217> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Versions/A/CoreAudio
0x9463d000 - 0x94647ffb  com.apple.speech.recognition.framework 3.11.1 (3.11.1) <EC0E69C8-A121-70E8-43CF-E6FC4C7779EC> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechRecognition.framework/Versions/A/SpeechRecognition
0x94648000 - 0x94672ff7  com.apple.shortcut 1.1 (1.1) <B0514FA9-7CAE-AD94-93CA-7B2A2C5F7B8A> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Shortcut.framework/Versions/A/Shortcut
0x94673000 - 0x9471ffe7  com.apple.CFNetwork 454.12.4 (454.12.4) <DEDCD006-389F-967F-3405-EDF541F406D7> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFNetwork.framework/Versions/A/CFNetwork
0x94d7a000 - 0x9509efef  com.apple.HIToolbox 1.6.5 (???) <21164164-41CE-61DE-C567-32E89755CB34> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox
0x9509f000 - 0x9521afe7  com.apple.CoreFoundation 6.6.5 (550.43) <10B8470A-88B7-FC74-1C2F-E5CBD966C051> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreFoundation.framework/Versions/A/CoreFoundation
0x9521b000 - 0x9522cff7  com.apple.LangAnalysis 1.6.6 (1.6.6) <97511CC7-FE23-5AC3-2EE2-B5479FAEB316> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LangAnalysis.framework/Versions/A/LangAnalysis
0x95275000 - 0x952d6fe7  com.apple.CoreText 151.10 (???) <5C2DEFBE-D54B-4DC7-D456-9ED02880BE98> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreText.framework/Versions/A/CoreText
0x952d7000 - 0x952e2ff7  libCSync.A.dylib 545.0.0 (compatibility 64.0.0) <287DECA3-7821-32B6-724D-AE03A9A350F9> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCSync.A.dylib
0x952e3000 - 0x954a5feb  com.apple.ImageIO.framework 3.0.4 (3.0.4) <027F55DF-7E4E-2310-1536-3F470CB8847B> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/ImageIO
0x954a6000 - 0x954a6ff7  com.apple.Cocoa 6.6 (???) <EA27B428-5904-B00B-397A-185588698BCC> /System/Library/Frameworks/Cocoa.framework/Versions/A/Cocoa
0x954c2000 - 0x954ccff7  com.apple.HelpData 2.0.5 (34.1.1) <A9CF754F-B254-5D40-B8B5-F35414DFD875> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/HelpData.framework/Versions/A/HelpData
0x954cd000 - 0x954dfff7  com.apple.MultitouchSupport.framework 207.11 (207.11) <6FF4F2D6-B8CD-AE13-56CB-17437EE5B741> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MultitouchSupport.framework/Versions/A/MultitouchSupport
0x95515000 - 0x95522ff7  com.apple.NetFS 3.2.2 (3.2.2) <DDC9C397-C35F-8D7A-BB24-3D1B42FA5FAB> /System/Library/Frameworks/NetFS.framework/Versions/A/NetFS
0x95523000 - 0x95789ff7  com.apple.security 6.1.2 (55002) <64A20CEB-E614-D35F-7B9F-246BCB25BA23> /System/Library/Frameworks/Security.framework/Versions/A/Security
0x95841000 - 0x95884ff7  libGLU.dylib ??? (???) <FB26DD53-03F4-A7D7-8804-EBC5B3B37FA3> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLU.dylib
0x95903000 - 0x95947ff3  com.apple.coreui 2 (114) <29F8F1A4-1C96-6A0F-4CC2-9B85CF83209F> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreUI.framework/Versions/A/CoreUI
0x95948000 - 0x95aefff7  libSystem.B.dylib 125.2.11 (compatibility 1.0.0) <2DCD13E3-1BD1-6F25-119A-3863A3848B90> /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
0x95ba5000 - 0x95fbbff7  libBLAS.dylib 219.0.0 (compatibility 1.0.0) <C4FB303A-DB4D-F9E8-181C-129585E59603> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libBLAS.dylib
0x95fbc000 - 0x9609cfe7  com.apple.vImage 4.1 (4.1) <D029C515-08E1-93A6-3705-DD062A3A672C> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vImage.framework/Versions/A/vImage
0x96411000 - 0x9641aff7  com.apple.DiskArbitration 2.3 (2.3) <E9C40767-DA6A-6CCB-8B00-2D5706753000>
```


----------



## daffyb (8 Octobre 2011)

et la suite :


```
/System/Library/Frameworks/DiskArbitration.framework/Versions/A/DiskArbitration
0x964fa000 - 0x96500fe7  com.apple.CommerceCore 1.0 (9.1) <521D067B-3BDA-D04E-E1FA-CFA526C87EB5> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CommerceKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommerceCore.framework/Versions/A/CommerceCore
0x96508000 - 0x9658affb  SecurityFoundation ??? (???) <3670AE8B-06DA-C447-EB14-79423DB9C474> /System/Library/Frameworks/SecurityFoundation.framework/Versions/A/SecurityFoundation
0x9658b000 - 0x9660bfeb  com.apple.SearchKit 1.3.0 (1.3.0) <9E18AEA5-F4B4-8BE5-EEA9-818FC4F46FD9> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SearchKit.framework/Versions/A/SearchKit
0x96617000 - 0x9665bfe7  com.apple.Metadata 10.6.3 (507.15) <460BEF23-B89F-6F4C-4940-45556C0671B5> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Metadata.framework/Versions/A/Metadata
0x96a9a000 - 0x96acdfff  libTrueTypeScaler.dylib ??? (???) <0F04DAC3-829A-FA1B-E9D0-1E9505713C5C> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libTrueTypeScaler.dylib
0x96adc000 - 0x96af4ff7  com.apple.CFOpenDirectory 10.6 (10.6) <F9AFC571-3539-6B46-ABF9-46DA2B608819> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFOpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/CFOpenDirectory
0x96af5000 - 0x96c32fe7  com.apple.audio.toolbox.AudioToolbox 1.6.7 (1.6.7) <2D31CC6F-32CC-72FF-34EC-AB40CEE496A7> /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioToolbox.framework/Versions/A/AudioToolbox
0x96c33000 - 0x96c36ff7  libCGXType.A.dylib 545.0.0 (compatibility 64.0.0) <4D766435-EB76-C384-0127-1D20ACD74076> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCGXType.A.dylib
0x96c37000 - 0x96ea8fef  com.apple.Foundation 6.6.7 (751.62) <5C995C7F-2EA9-50DC-9F2A-30237CDB31B1> /System/Library/Frameworks/Foundation.framework/Versions/C/Foundation
0x96ea9000 - 0x96f41fe7  edu.mit.Kerberos 6.5.11 (6.5.11) <F36DB665-A88B-7F5B-6244-6A2E7FFFF668> /System/Library/Frameworks/Kerberos.framework/Versions/A/Kerberos
0x96f9b000 - 0x96fa0ff7  com.apple.OpenDirectory 10.6 (10.6) <C1B46982-7D3B-3CC4-3BC2-3E4B595F0231> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/OpenDirectory
0x97011000 - 0x97018ff3  com.apple.print.framework.Print 6.1 (237.1) <F5AAE53D-5530-9004-A9E3-2C1690C5328E> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Print.framework/Versions/A/Print
0x9707d000 - 0x9709ffef  com.apple.DirectoryService.Framework 3.6 (621.11) <CA979EAC-9537-43B6-CD69-C144ACB75E09> /System/Library/Frameworks/DirectoryService.framework/Versions/A/DirectoryService
0x970a0000 - 0x97222fe7  libicucore.A.dylib 40.0.0 (compatibility 1.0.0) <D5980817-6D19-9636-51C3-E82BAE26776B> /usr/lib/libicucore.A.dylib
0x972ad000 - 0x972b7fe7  com.apple.audio.SoundManager 3.9.3 (3.9.3) <5F494955-7290-2D91-DA94-44B590191771> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonSound.framework/Versions/A/CarbonSound
0x972b8000 - 0x97366ff3  com.apple.ink.framework 1.3.3 (107) <57B54F6F-CE35-D546-C7EC-DBC5FDC79938> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Ink.framework/Versions/A/Ink
0x97377000 - 0x9737bff7  libGIF.dylib ??? (???) <2123645B-AC89-C4E2-8757-85834CAE3DD2> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libGIF.dylib
0x9741d000 - 0x97432fff  com.apple.ImageCapture 6.1 (6.1) <B909459A-EAC9-A7C8-F2A9-CD757CDB59E8> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageCapture.framework/Versions/A/ImageCapture
0x974a2000 - 0x974c2fe7  libresolv.9.dylib 41.0.0 (compatibility 1.0.0) <751955F3-21FB-A03A-4E92-1F3D4EFB8C5B> /usr/lib/libresolv.9.dylib
0x974c3000 - 0x974c5ff7  com.apple.securityhi 4.0 (36638) <38D36D4D-C798-6ACE-5FA8-5C001993AD6B> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SecurityHI.framework/Versions/A/SecurityHI
0x974c6000 - 0x97530fe7  libstdc++.6.dylib 7.9.0 (compatibility 7.0.0) <411D87F4-B7E1-44EB-F201-F8B4F9227213> /usr/lib/libstdc++.6.dylib
0x97531000 - 0x9757efeb  com.apple.DirectoryService.PasswordServerFramework 6.1 (6.1) <136BFA48-D456-B677-3B5D-40A6946C3A09> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PasswordServer.framework/Versions/A/PasswordServer
0x978aa000 - 0x9790effb  com.apple.htmlrendering 72 (1.1.4) <4D451A35-FAB6-1288-71F6-F24A4B6E2371> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HTMLRendering.framework/Versions/A/HTMLRendering
0x97a0d000 - 0x97ac6fe7  libsqlite3.dylib 9.6.0 (compatibility 9.0.0) <52438E77-55D1-C231-1936-76F1369518E4> /usr/lib/libsqlite3.dylib
0x97ac7000 - 0x983aaff7  com.apple.AppKit 6.6.8 (1038.36) <A353465E-CFC9-CB75-949D-786F6F7732F6> /System/Library/Frameworks/AppKit.framework/Versions/C/AppKit
0x9855b000 - 0x9855dff7  libRadiance.dylib ??? (???) <5920EB69-8D7F-5EFD-70AD-590FCB5C9E6C> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRadiance.dylib
0x98580000 - 0x98586fff  com.apple.CommonPanels 1.2.4 (91) <2438AF5D-067B-B9FD-1248-2C9987F360BA> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommonPanels.framework/Versions/A/CommonPanels
0x98ada000 - 0x98b1dff7  com.apple.NavigationServices 3.5.4 (182) <753B8906-06C0-3AE0-3D6A-8FF5AC18ED12> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/NavigationServices.framework/Versions/A/NavigationServices
0x98d69000 - 0x98d6cff7  libCoreVMClient.dylib ??? (???) <F58BDFC1-7408-53C8-0B08-48BA2F25CA43> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libCoreVMClient.dylib
0x98dd9000 - 0x98dd9ff7  com.apple.ApplicationServices 38 (38) <8012B504-3D83-BFBB-DA65-065E061CFE03> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/ApplicationServices
0x98dda000 - 0x98deeffb  com.apple.speech.synthesis.framework 3.10.35 (3.10.35) <57DD5458-4F24-DA7D-0927-C3321A65D743> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechSynthesis.framework/Versions/A/SpeechSynthesis
0x98def000 - 0x98e42ff7  com.apple.HIServices 1.8.3 (???) <1D3C4587-6318-C339-BD0F-1988F246BE2E> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIServices.framework/Versions/A/HIServices
0x98e43000 - 0x98f45fe7  libcrypto.0.9.8.dylib 0.9.8 (compatibility 0.9.8) <015563C4-81E2-8C8A-82AC-31B38D904A42> /usr/lib/libcrypto.0.9.8.dylib
0x9908a000 - 0x9908aff7  com.apple.Accelerate 1.6 (Accelerate 1.6) <BC501C9F-7C20-961A-B135-0A457667D03C> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Accelerate
0x99093000 - 0x990bbff7  libxslt.1.dylib 3.24.0 (compatibility 3.0.0) <315D97C2-4E1F-A95F-A759-4A3FA5639E75> /usr/lib/libxslt.1.dylib
0x99113000 - 0x99123ff7  libsasl2.2.dylib 3.15.0 (compatibility 3.0.0) <C8744EA3-0AB7-CD03-E639-C4F2B910BE5D> /usr/lib/libsasl2.2.dylib
0x99124000 - 0x99444ff3  com.apple.CoreServices.CarbonCore 861.39 (861.39) <5C59805C-AF39-9010-B8B5-D673C9C38538> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore
0x994cf000 - 0x994d3ff7  IOSurface ??? (???) <D849E1A5-6B0C-2A05-2765-850EC39BA2FF> /System/Library/Frameworks/IOSurface.framework/Versions/A/IOSurface
0x994e5000 - 0x99535ff7  com.apple.framework.familycontrols 2.0.2 (2020) <C96C8A99-A40C-8B9C-1FBA-A0F46AC92F17> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/FamilyControls.framework/Versions/A/FamilyControls
0x9956b000 - 0x9956efe7  libmathCommon.A.dylib 315.0.0 (compatibility 1.0.0) <1622A54F-1A98-2CBE-B6A4-2122981A500E> /usr/lib/system/libmathCommon.A.dylib
0x9956f000 - 0x998daff7  com.apple.QuartzCore 1.6.3 (227.37) <E323A5CC-499E-CA9E-9BC3-537231449CAA> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/QuartzCore
0x998db000 - 0x998ffff7  libJPEG.dylib ??? (???) <EA97DEC5-6E16-B51C-BF55-F6E8D23526AD> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libJPEG.dylib
0x99a3a000 - 0x99a56fe3  com.apple.openscripting 1.3.1 (???) <DA16DE48-59F4-C94B-EBE3-7FAF772211A2> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OpenScripting.framework/Versions/A/OpenScripting
0x99a57000 - 0x99a57ff7  liblangid.dylib ??? (???) <B99607FC-5646-32C8-2C16-AFB5EA9097C2> /usr/lib/liblangid.dylib
0x99a58000 - 0x99af5fe3  com.apple.LaunchServices 362.3 (362.3) <15B47388-16C8-97DA-EEBB-1709E136169E> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LaunchServices.framework/Versions/A/LaunchServices
0x99af6000 - 0x99f2bff7  libLAPACK.dylib 219.0.0 (compatibility 1.0.0) <5E2D2283-57DE-9A49-1DB0-CD027FEFA6C2> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libLAPACK.dylib
0x99f2c000 - 0x99ffdfe3  ColorSyncDeprecated.dylib 4.6.0 (compatibility 1.0.0) <1C3E1CEF-6E88-4EAF-8A6E-4EC4C5642DDB> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Frameworks/ColorSync.framework/Versions/A/Resources/ColorSyncDeprecated.dylib
0x99ffe000 - 0x9a0d8fff  com.apple.DesktopServices 1.5.11 (1.5.11) <800F2040-9211-81A7-B438-7712BF51DEE3> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DesktopServicesPriv.framework/Versions/A/DesktopServicesPriv
0x9a0d9000 - 0x9a11bff7  libvDSP.dylib 268.0.1 (compatibility 1.0.0) <3F0ED200-741B-4E27-B89F-634B131F5E9E> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvDSP.dylib
0x9a260000 - 0x9a2a9fe7  libTIFF.dylib ??? (???) <579DC328-567D-A74C-4BCE-1D1C729E3F6D> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libTIFF.dylib
0x9a3f9000 - 0x9a494fe7  com.apple.ApplicationServices.ATS 275.16 (???) <873C8B8A-B563-50F7-7628-524EE9E8DF0F> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/ATS
0x9a495000 - 0x9a498ffb  com.apple.help 1.3.2 (41.1) <8AC20B01-4A3B-94BA-D8AF-E39034B97D8C> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Help.framework/Versions/A/Help
0x9a508000 - 0x9a509ff7  com.apple.audio.units.AudioUnit 1.6.7 (1.6.7) <838E1760-F7D9-3239-B3A8-20E25EFD1379> /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioUnit.framework/Versions/A/AudioUnit
0x9a50a000 - 0x9a529ff7  com.apple.CoreVideo 1.6.2 (45.6) <EB53CAA4-5EE2-C356-A954-5775F7DDD493> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreVideo.framework/Versions/A/CoreVideo
0x9a55a000 - 0x9a55aff7  com.apple.Carbon 150 (152) <9252D5F2-462D-2C15-80F3-109644D6F704> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Carbon
0x9a662000 - 0x9ab08feb  com.apple.RawCamera.bundle 3.8.0 (577) <E49AF1AA-A663-9CC9-D015-28968F253339> /System/Library/CoreServices/RawCamera.bundle/Contents/MacOS/RawCamera
0x9ab09000 - 0x9ab46ff7  com.apple.SystemConfiguration 1.10.8 (1.10.2) <50E4D49B-4F61-446F-1C21-1B2BA814713D> /System/Library/Frameworks/SystemConfiguration.framework/Versions/A/SystemConfiguration
0x9ab47000 - 0x9ab7dfff  libtidy.A.dylib ??? (???) <0FD72C68-4803-4C5B-3A63-05D7394BFD71> /usr/lib/libtidy.A.dylib
0x9ab92000 - 0x9ab92ff7  com.apple.CoreServices 44 (44) <51CFA89A-33DB-90ED-26A8-67D461718A4A> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/CoreServices
0xffff0000 - 0xffff1fff  libSystem.B.dylib ??? (???) <2DCD13E3-1BD1-6F25-119A-3863A3848B90> /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
```


----------



## ntx (8 Octobre 2011)

Il pense qu'il te manque la police Digital-7. Sélectionnes-en une autre avant de lancer le décompte.

PS : ça doit être corrigé

PS 2 : pour que l'affichage soit convenable (séparateurs ':' à une position fixe), il faut choisir une police à chasse fixe, dans ce cas Digital-7Mono.

PS 3 : avec l'icône ça triple la taille de l'application, ça dépasse la limite autorisée des pièces jointes.


----------



## daffyb (8 Octobre 2011)

ça marche "mieux", mais dès que je clique sur "arrêter&#8230;" ça crash
Si je clique sur "lancer", le décompte démarre, mais je se clique en suite sur "arrêter&#8230;" ou "Suspendre", pan, ça crash encore
@+ et bonne nuit


----------



## ntx (9 Octobre 2011)

Pas de soucis de ce style chez moi. Aurais-tu la pile du thread crashé ?


----------



## daffyb (9 Octobre 2011)

ntx a dit:


> Pas de soucis de ce style chez moi. Aurais-tu la pile du thread crashé ?



hop :


----------



## ntx (9 Octobre 2011)

Merci de participer au debug de l'application. 

J'ai modifié le code sur le point qui semble poser problème : l'utilisation de la fonction invalidate du NSTimer. Le release devait se faire deux fois. C'est bizarre, car chez moi, tout fonctionne normalement et je suis aussi sous 10.6.8 et avec la même build.

Daphone, si tu comptes utiliser ce soft, il faudrait le tester au plus vite sur ta conf de travail pour éviter ce genre de surprise.


----------



## daphone (9 Octobre 2011)

Ouah ça a l'air de bien avancer! Je regarde et teste ce soir sur ma config et je vous tiens au courant


----------



## daffyb (9 Octobre 2011)

ntx a dit:


> Merci de participer au debug de l'application.
> 
> J'ai modifié le code sur le point qui semble poser problème : l'utilisation de la fonction invalidate du NSTimer. Le release devait se faire deux fois. C'est bizarre, car chez moi, tout fonctionne normalement et je suis aussi sous 10.6.8 et avec la même build.
> 
> Daphone, si tu comptes utiliser ce soft, il faudrait le tester au plus vite sur ta conf de travail pour éviter ce genre de surprise.



Nickel ! RAS


----------



## ntx (9 Octobre 2011)

daffyb a dit:


> Nickel ! RAS



Petite question pour éclaircir le "mystère" : as-tu installé les outils de développement sur ta machine ?


----------



## daphone (9 Octobre 2011)

Alors d'après mes tests, le logiciel a l'air de fonctionner carrément ! 

- Je n'ai pas encore testé assez longtemps pour savoir si le logiciel empêchait la mise en veille auto (dans le cas contraire, il faudra bien que je pense à désactiver toute veille sur mon macbook), sur des temps de 4h, il faut que je puisse lui faire confiance !

- Par rapport au mode plein écran sur le moniteur secondaire, ça fonctionne plutôt bien, même si c'est une fenêtre qu'il faut ajuster dans le moniteur et pas un vrai "plein écran". Ou alors je n'ai pas encore trouvé comment.. Des fois suivant les manipulations, je retrouve mon panel de commande sur l'écran secondaire, caché sous mon gros chrono.. À la limite, je ne sais pas comment utiliser le choix des tailles de fenêtres, puisque ça sera toujours du plein écran sur moniteur secondaire.
J'ai l'impression que le chrono est un peu trop proche des bords (ça passe sur mon moniteur perso, mais sur d'autres écrans c'est possible que ça soit raboté sur les cotés selon la mise au format...)

- Le preview du chrono sur le panel est génial mais un peu petit. Si tu savais dans quelles conditions j'utilise ce logiciel, tu rirais.. (devoir checker le temps sur l'ordi caché sous une table et sous un drap derrière un décor, bref je te passe les détails..) Il faudrait au moins un preview grand comme la fenêtre "taille de la fenêtre" du Panel.

- Concernant le "sursaut/décalage" dès que s'affiche un "1" ? Si c'est trop compliqué, pas grave..

- Concernant le clignotement, c'est royal, j'en demandais pas tant, tout est paramétable...

- Les raccourcis clavier (pour le meme exemple cité plus haut, j'ai déjà été amené en situation à devoir lancer le chrono depuis mon iPhone en wifi (remote screen) car l'ordinateur était carrément inaccessible pour le lancement du chrono.. ). Un barre d'espace pour le play/pause, un R pour le Reset permet de pouvoir actionner dans l'action sans chercher le bouton avec le trackpad et voir si ça a cliqué.. Et surtout un Echap, qui servira à sortir du mode plein écran sur l'écran secondaire pour qu'on puisse voir à nouveau le fond d'écran vide du bureau (qui sera notre logo, affichage continu sur écran plat hors temps de chrono)

Je ne sais pas si j'ai été très clair sur tout. Ce sont les dernières indications pour que le logiciel tourne "aux petits oignons" et approche la perfection...
Tu n'es pas du tout obligé de faire ces modifications évidemment, ton travail étant bénévole et remarquable jusque là, mais je saurai te remercier en t'invitant à un de nos tournages sur Paris. 
Et je n'oublie pas de dire un big merci à daffyb pour le debug 

---------- Post added at 20h38 ---------- Previous post was at 20h23 ----------

BUG sur le temps,
Quand je change les durées, et que je lance, parfois ça ne prend pas en compte, ou alors le "arrêter et reinitialiser" (qu'on va appeler Reset) revient toujours à un temps par défaut de 2min.

Exemple : Je rentre 1:30:00, je suis obligé de le lancer pour qu'il commence son décompte, du coup je ne peux pas avoir 01:30:00 affiché en attente sur l'écran et que je puisse le démarrer quand on veux.

EDIT : L'édition du temps ne fonctionne plus  je n'ai que 2 minutes, il ne prend pas en compte les changements du temps, malgré les reset et redémarrage de logiciel


----------



## ntx (9 Octobre 2011)

daphone a dit:


> - Je n'ai pas encore testé assez longtemps pour savoir si le logiciel empêchait la mise en veille auto (dans le cas contraire, il faudra bien que je pense à désactiver toute veille sur mon macbook), sur des temps de 4h, il faut que je puisse lui faire confiance !


Il faut penser à changer ses paramètres système avant. Je ne pense pas qu'une application puisse passer par dessus. Même les logiciels de lecture vidéo (en tout cas ceux que j'utilise) passe en veille de temps en temps. 


> - Par rapport au mode plein écran sur le moniteur secondaire, ça fonctionne plutôt bien, même si c'est une fenêtre qu'il faut ajuster dans le moniteur et pas un vrai "plein écran". Ou alors je n'ai pas encore trouvé comment.. Des fois suivant les manipulations, je retrouve mon panel de commande sur l'écran secondaire, caché sous mon gros chrono.. À la limite, je ne sais pas comment utiliser le choix des tailles de fenêtres, puisque ça sera toujours du plein écran sur moniteur secondaire.


En fait quand j'ai ajouter la fonction pour passer la fenêtre du timer sur l'écran secondaire, j'ai vu qu'on pouvait la faire passer en plein écran simplement en l'élargissant à la taille de l'écran. Donc le réglage de la taille ne sert que sur l'écran principal.


> J'ai l'impression que le chrono est un peu trop proche des bords (ça passe sur mon moniteur perso, mais sur d'autres écrans c'est possible que ça soit raboté sur les cotés selon la mise au format...)


A essayer, mais vu la réponse à la question précédente, je ne pense pas.


> - Le preview du chrono sur le panel est génial mais un peu petit. Si tu savais dans quelles conditions j'utilise ce logiciel, tu rirais.. (devoir checker le temps sur l'ordi caché sous une table et sous un drap derrière un décor, bref je te passe les détails..) Il faudrait au moins un preview grand comme la fenêtre "taille de la fenêtre" du Panel.


Au lieu d'une seule fenêtre d'affichage, on pourrait en mettre deux, une pour l'écran principal et une pour l'écran secondaire.


> - Concernant le "sursaut/décalage" dès que s'affiche un "1" ? Si c'est trop compliqué, pas grave..


Avec une police à chasse fixe comme Digital-7mono c'est bon.


> - Les raccourcis clavier (pour le meme exemple cité plus haut, j'ai déjà été amené en situation à devoir lancer le chrono depuis mon iPhone en wifi (remote screen) car l'ordinateur était carrément inaccessible pour le lancement du chrono.. ). Un barre d'espace pour le play/pause, un R pour le Reset permet de pouvoir actionner dans l'action sans chercher le bouton avec le trackpad et voir si ça a cliqué.. Et surtout un Echap, qui servira à sortir du mode plein écran sur l'écran secondaire pour qu'on puisse voir à nouveau le fond d'écran vide du bureau (qui sera notre logo, affichage continu sur écran plat hors temps de chrono)


Je te mets : ESPACE pour le bouton Lancer/Suspendre, R pour le bouton Réinitialiser en ENTER pour le bouton Appliquer.

Par contre le coup du ESC je ne vois pas : la boîte à cocher est là pour basculer la fenêtre d'un écran à l'autre. Il n'y a pas réellement d'affichage "plein écran". C'est juste une fenêtre noire qui occupe tout l'écran. Tu ne peux pas mélanger dans une même application un écran en mode "fenêtres Mac OSX" et un autre en mode plein écran (comme celui utilisé dans les jeux par exemple). Il faut choisir, c'est l'un ou l'autre.


> BUG sur le temps,
> Quand je change les durées, et que je lance, parfois ça ne prend pas en compte, ou alors le "arrêter et reinitialiser" (qu'on va appeler Reset) revient toujours à un temps par défaut de 2min.


J'ai vu ce bug tout à l'heure, c'est corrigé. Tu l'auras pour la prochaine version.


> EDIT : L'édition du temps ne fonctionne plus  je n'ai que 2 minutes, il ne prend pas en compte les changements du temps, malgré les reset et redémarrage de logiciel


----------



## ntx (9 Octobre 2011)

Allez, un petit dernier avant d'aller se coucher.

Je t'ai mis une deuxième fenêtre, changer le label de la boîte à cocher et je l'ai câblé sur le ESC. Ca affiche ou supprime l'affichage de la fenêtre sur l'écran secondaire.
Tu as aussi les raccourcis clavier pour les autres boutons.
Et la correction du bug sur la durée initiale.


----------



## daphone (10 Octobre 2011)

J'ai tout testé, on approche la perfection ! 
J'ai toujours un problème avec les raccourcis clavier cependant, car la barre d'espace et "R" agissent toujours dans les cases de saisie du temps et pas sur le logiciel en général (je n'arrive pas à en sortir)
- Sinon pour le "entrée", nickel et surtout le "Echap" pour mettre et enlever le plein écran sur l'écran secondaire fonctionne à merveille !
- J'étais déjà en police Mono, mais une desinstall-réinstall a corrigé le problème, bon tant mieux. 

Testé sous Lion et Snow Léopard 10.6.8 sans différences. Un vrai bon logiciel que tu as fait là ntx...


----------



## ntx (10 Octobre 2011)

daphone a dit:


> J'ai toujours un problème avec les raccourcis clavier cependant, car la barre d'espace et "R" agissent toujours dans les cases de saisie du temps et pas sur le logiciel en général (je n'arrive pas à en sortir)


TAB et SHIFT+TAB pour naviguer dans les contrôles et sortir des champs de saisie.


----------



## daphone (10 Octobre 2011)

ça me fait naviguer entre les 5 cases de saisie mais pas en sortir. Du coup, une fois que j'ai rentré mon temps, je tape entrée pour le mettre à jour sur l'affichage (ok) mais dès que je tape barre d'espace pour le lancer, ça agit toujours dans la case de saisie. (ou alors j'ai raté un truc quelque part ?)


----------



## ntx (10 Octobre 2011)

Chez moi, ça en sort. Ca parcourt tous les contrôles de la fenêtre, de haut en base, de gauche à droite. Bizarre


----------



## daphone (11 Octobre 2011)

Oui il me semble que ça avait marché la première fois, mais maintenant j'ai beau y faire, la barre espace et R agissent toujours sur une des 5 cases de saisie.  (Shift me permettant de choisir laquelle), mais pas d'agir sur le programme "lui-même".


----------



## ntx (11 Octobre 2011)

Pour l'action du 'R' et de 'ESPACE' sur les champs de saisie, je vais voir. Ca doit pouvoir se corriger.

Pour le TAB : arrives-tu à naviguer dans tous les contrôles de la fenêtre ?


----------



## daphone (11 Octobre 2011)

ntx a dit:


> Pour l'action du 'R' et de 'ESPACE' sur les champs de saisie, je vais voir. Ca doit pouvoir se corriger.
> 
> Pour le TAB : arrives-tu à naviguer dans tous les contrôles de la fenêtre ?



Oui le TAB me fait naviguer entre les 5 cases, donc j'ai toujours le curseur texte dans l'une des 5 cases (malgré les "appliquer").
Si c'est trop complexe, ne t'embête pas, tu as déjà fait beaucoup...


----------



## daphone (13 Octobre 2011)

Je tiens à remercier encore une fois ntx pour son travail. 

Si un modérateur pouvait modifier le titre de ce topic en "résolu" et en "application compte à rebours mac", vu que ntx a rendu l'application publique en la publiant sur le forum, cela pourra peut-être servir à d'autres personnes !


----------



## ntx (22 Octobre 2011)

Un petite dernière version 1.0 pour corriger le problème des champs de saisie. 

Les champs destinés à recevoir des valeurs numériques acceptent les touches de '0' à '9' (clavier et pavé numérique), 'espace' pour lancer /suspendre le décompte, 'r' pour réinitialiser le décompte et 'tab' pour passer au contrôler suivant (shift+tab pour le précédent).

PS à 17h11 : correction d'un petit bug sur les touches d'édition (flèches, backspace, supp, ...)


----------



## daphone (23 Octobre 2011)

Merci beaucoup


----------

